# WHFB Rules US Games Day!



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm sure this is the wrong place to post these, but I couldn't help myself. Basically the GW team went to US Games Day and looked at the entries for the modelling compos. They were pretty amazing.

My favourite one was the convered Thunder-Lizard:



















Was made out of an old plastic toy and many many kits. I have to say, I can kind of see why ForgeWorld don't do their own... if that is how big they are supposed to see.... my God :O

Another WHFB that did well was this one:



















This one isn't my favourite, but it grabbed eyes due to the colours used:



















The winner however was the following one.... another Lizardmen masterpiece! Again, I still like the Thunderlizard one 










But it won because of this handpainted part (along with everything else in the board)


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Seriously, how the hell did that Thunder Lizard entry not win? I've been scratching my head over that all day. Not to say the winning entry wasn't superb, but really- Thunder Lizard!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Meh, I really prefer the winner, really. All that freehand takes a lot of skill. o.o


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

But... Thunder Lizard!

I wonder if the guy does commissions...


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Think you might need to sell your house before you could afford him/her.:shok:


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree I like the winner better, I still want to see a thunderlizard on an araknarok base next edition (sure it would be alot smaller but we all want one, all us lizardmen players that is)


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

i have to say, when i saw that the eotg were hand painted, i was awe struck. thats some seriously great work. i like the fact that the gw site said the thunder lizard conversion took 14 stegadon kits too, that, again is awe inspiring and almost makes me want to attempt something of the like if i had the money...and the painting skill lol


----------

